# Syd Harbour Mulloway



## dom2132 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Anyone keen to target Jewies with me?

I've set my revo up for night fishing. I can understand if people are hesitant given the cool nights have begun.. but hopefully someone is keen.

I've caught a couple from the yak, but would love a big fella.

Let me know if interested.

Dom


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Can't get away and night often so I'm saving it for a hairtail trip soon. 
If you like cold and dark you should come on one of those trips


----------



## dom2132 (Jan 15, 2014)

Keza, will do - i'll keep an eye on any trips planned - or drop me a PM when you are going.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Will do dom


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hailtail in a kayak Keza?

I've caught a few hairtail when I was in SEQ. but I'd never try to land them in a yak.

A night trip in a kayak is tempting. Maybe in a few months.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It is fun but seriously cold. We get them up to about 150, 160cm.
You have to take something good to hit them with


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Can only imagine trying to land a hairtail from the yak in pitch black and freezing cold! Do you fish for them in Cowan Creek and surrounds or elsewhere Keza?

Definitely want to add to my mulloway tally this winter...pm sent Dom


----------



## dom2132 (Jan 15, 2014)

Keza - Are the hairtail yummy for the tummy?

I will be planning a couple of harbour trips with leapyear in the coming weeks for Jews.
Dom


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hairtail are good on the tooth. I smoke most of mine.
We do fish for them out of the Cowan, launching at Apple tree bay and about a 4 k paddle. A good gps helps on the pitch black and sometimes the heavy fog.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Personally not fussed on hairtail for the table (but horses for courses), but would be keen on a night session in cowan creek - any jewy in there? what about any other target species (for lure or SPs) at night??


----------



## dom2132 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like leapyear and I are heading out this wed night - harbour. If anyone would like to join - let us know.

Dom


----------

